# Black and white picture



## inquisitive1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have an r15 300. I had my LCD TV on last night and it worked fine. When I turned it on this afternoon, I saw a brief glimpse of color before it went to black and white. If I turned on the VCR/DVD player, the color stayed in black and white until I switched it to DVD mode. Then I got color, although every now and then I lost it. (I use the same DTV connection and split it, so one line is going to another TV. That TV still had a color picture no matter if the VCR was on/off or in VCR/DVD mode.) I checked all the cables; those were fine. Tonight, for one last shot at fixing this problem, I reset my DVR just in case. After doing that, I now have the color picture back. 

Is this a DTV DVR problem or a problem with my TV?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to have to lean more towards either a CABLE issue or the TV.

What happens if you connect the DVR to the same input as your DVD


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

if you are running "S" video make sure the cable is all the way in. sometimes they appear to be in all the way but aren't


----------



## dvrstarrz (Jun 10, 2007)

inquisitive1 said:


> I have an r15 300. I had my LCD TV on last night and it worked fine. When I turned it on this afternoon, I saw a brief glimpse of color before it went to black and white. If I turned on the VCR/DVD player, the color stayed in black and white until I switched it to DVD mode. Then I got color, although every now and then I lost it. (I use the same DTV connection and split it, so one line is going to another TV. That TV still had a color picture no matter if the VCR was on/off or in VCR/DVD mode.) I checked all the cables; those were fine. Tonight, for one last shot at fixing this problem, I reset my DVR just in case. After doing that, I now have the color picture back.
> 
> Is this a DTV DVR problem or a problem with my TV?


This has happened twice to me. Both times I had to replace a coax cable, one on the inside of the house and one on the outside.


----------



## inquisitive1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. We'll see how long this "fix" lasts.


----------

